# Nintendo discontinues 3DS production in Japan



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2020)

PS: 7 different revisions



Prans said:


> what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?


Smash Bros and Colors!


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 17, 2020)

well...shall we all take a moment of silence for the death of the wonderful system.
Hours on hours of mario kart and smash be it on the system or as a controller


----------



## IC_ (Sep 17, 2020)

Prans said:


> what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?


Animal Crossing New Leaf, it's still a lot better than NH in my opinion and doesn't have a terrible community. My 3DS still gets used a lot but the switch mostly just collects dust in it's stupid dock.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 17, 2020)

I knew it was gonna happen when games sales for the 3DS tanked so hard last year the company behind the Mario & Luigi games went bankrupt. Plus Nintendo choice of not releasing more games for the system. With Pokemon online services for it being gone there was no reason to keep the 3DS alive.  

That being said, the Switch is not a bad console.


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 17, 2020)

rip
3ds will soon be labeled as "retrogaming" that hurt...


----------



## MasterJ360 (Sep 17, 2020)

2nd best handheld we had since the psp. Hacking the 3DS/Wii U were the main reasons I joined this site.


----------



## isoboy (Sep 17, 2020)

The Pushmo games - with 3d effect. You're welcome.


----------



## SkittleDash (Sep 17, 2020)

So this really does mark the end of the 3DS' life. But it will forever live on in our hearts.




Prans said:


> what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?


New Leaf, Smash Bros and Fire Emblem.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Sep 17, 2020)

I still have my 3DS from the day it came out, tough little thing. Still a great system; but I prefer the N3DSXL because it's nice and big.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the memories, 3DS. You were my first console. o7
(Obviously, I won't be parting with mine, but this is still the end of an era.)


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 17, 2020)

Prans said:


> In the wake of this news, what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?​


I never had one and never wanted one, but I like the fact that Metroid: Samus Returns exists


----------



## console (Sep 17, 2020)

That's very sad news. I have to do very careful with my 2 3DS XL and 2 New 3DS XL systems. 

If all my system are stop working in future then I will have to use computer to play 3DS games on 3DS emulator.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 17, 2020)

can we get one more stability update for old time sake please?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 17, 2020)

RIP 3DS, it was a fun ride 

now wondering if going forward Nintendo will stick with just a single hybrid system each generation or if they will launch a new dedicated home system  or a new dedicated portable sometime soon, I could kinda see them just keeping 1 system per generation but with 3 versions, the move beefy home only, a standard home+portable and a cheap budget lite system


----------



## DKB (Sep 17, 2020)

Good memories. I bought a New 2DS XL released too. 100 bucks is a steal for that console.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 17, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> RIP 3DS, it was a fun ride
> 
> now wondering if going forward Nintendo will stick with just a single hybrid system each generation or if they will launch a new dedicated home system  or a new dedicated portable sometime soon, I could kinda see them just keeping 1 system per generation but with 3 versions, the move beefy home only, a standard home+portable and a cheap budget lite system



One system?

Nintendo already has the old Switch, the revision Switch that has better anti-piracy and better battery life and the Switch Lite. Then there is the supposed Switch HD that will be released either for Christmas or next year.


----------



## DerpDingus (Sep 17, 2020)

I hated the fact they shut down Streetpass. I had years saved of "streetpass friends " that was all erased when my first 3ds died.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 17, 2020)

I have to hand it to the 3DS, it had a damn good run out of all their handhelds. It sold like hotcakes. But it was dead to me as soon as the Switch launched, and we got no more first-party title support. It was a very slow death for the system from then until now. (I'm kind of shocked we still get 3DS systems stocked in my store to be honest)


----------



## raxadian (Sep 17, 2020)

DerpDingus said:


> I hated the fact they shut down Streetpass. I had years saved of "streetpass friends " that was all erased when my first 3ds died.



Now you know how I felt when the Wii and Nintendo DS online services died in 2014 without previous warning.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm more surprised to learn they kept making them all this time


----------



## GbaNober (Sep 17, 2020)

The switch hardware will follow suit too maybe after 7-10 years, it's just a cycle


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 17, 2020)

GbaNober said:


> The switch hardware will follow suit too maybe after 7-10 years, it's just a cycle


Don’t remind me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Prans said:


> favorite 3DS game/memory



For me it has to be smash 4, and Mario kart 7, even though i lost my copy of smash 4, i at least have ultimate now and Mario kart 7 came with my new 2ds xl


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 17, 2020)

Nintendo was out of touch with streetpass. It barely functioned for those in the boondocks.


----------



## diggeloid (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh man this is sad. The 3DS was my favorite Monster Hunter machine, even though I've probably played more MHGU on the Switch at this point.

EDIT: One thing I won't miss to be totally honest is that slippery joystick.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 17, 2020)

It is nice knowing you, 3DS.


----------



## Ev1lbl0w (Sep 17, 2020)

Well... It's finally official.

Goodbye 3DS, we had fun times.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 17, 2020)

3ds will be remenber has having the last complete national dex pokemon games, RIP.


----------



## eduall (Sep 17, 2020)

da 3DS effect was amazing ... more than a tablet gaming (switch)


----------



## MilesTheCreator (Sep 17, 2020)

This handheld.. I'll really miss it for sure.

I had many good memories with it, from playing pre-installed games to chatting with friends in Swapnote, to playing online with MK7 and Smash.

Heck, the homebrew scene is what got me to sign up to GBATemp.

Rest in peace Nintendo 3DS.. 
(at least until they close eshop and online and it'll be dead for sure)


----------



## stüssy (Sep 17, 2020)

Thrilling times, saudades


----------



## Payne (Sep 17, 2020)

F

Never owned one since nintendo has never been popular in where i live (tho at least switch is more or less getting recognized lately), always wanted new 3ds xl, never got around collecting enough money to buy it.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Sep 17, 2020)

Being the owner of five of them and having had the time of my life in this forum and IRC/Discord channels on cfw and hombrews in general for the system, this announcement fills me with sadness.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Sep 17, 2020)

The 3DS was one of the first gaming systems I ever got an exploit to work on and the start of homebrew for me. Lot of good memories with my 3DS. But, I knew it was going to happen soon with no new games and the popularity of the Switch.


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 17, 2020)

Lumstar said:


> Nintendo was out of touch with streetpass. It barely functioned for those in the boondocks.


mac spoofing was good tho
to meet people while you was at home


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2020)

Almost a decade. Not bad at all.


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 17, 2020)

I got my 3ds after getting a switch, same year in 2017. a top IPS n3dsxl, then last year I got a dual IPS n3ds and n3ds xl. so many good games on sale, with a lower msrp to boot

I had more fun with it, with a vast library when switch's was slim. still think the switch cow is being milked extra hard and hope that changes one day but dont see it happening any time soon with how well its doing

...and it has physical DS backwards compatibility, and can load GBA since it has the cpu for that too. its an absolute beast glad I didnt skip out on it.

I even may be of the minority on this one, but I think the 3d effect is AWESOME! not a gimmick at all (though that may depend on one's eyes, and even TN vs. iPS not really sure but never understood the hate for this feature or Nintendo wanting to omit it aside from for cost saving measures)


----------



## godreborn (Sep 17, 2020)

Tales of the abyss is probably my favorite game on the system.  I never appreciated the ps2 version, but I've matured since then.  I seem to recall the ps2 version having a lot of bugs.  lol


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 17, 2020)

I posted this earlier, how dare you steal my front-page 


Prans said:


> In the wake of this news, what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?


Mmm.... That's a hard one. I'll separate it into three groups:
The game I spent the most time with was Animal Crossing: New Leaf
The game I remember enjoying the most was Mario & Luigi: Dream Team
The game I wanted the most was The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (did get it and completed it btw)


DerpDingus said:


> I hated the fact they shut down Streetpass. I had years saved of "streetpass friends " that was all erased when my first 3ds died.


Nintendo cannot "shut down StreetPass", it's completely independent from online services and is done locally between systems. You're thinking of StreetPass Relay.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 17, 2020)

Commence switch to replace the handheld market as nintendo are going to need a better home console to keep up with the ps5/xbxsx.

But bet itll be another inferior system, likely beefed up ps4/xbx1 and third parties will finally be able to port all its titles the switch couldnt handle.

It may be lucky to run early next gen titles dumbed down.

But wonder what bs gimmick theyll force to mask the fact its another cheap hardware console.


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Sep 17, 2020)

Man I'd love to get one, but they've always been prohibitively expensive.  I wonder if the price will keep rising or drop now?

The best memory I have is my roommate letting me mess around with his when we weren't playing Smash Ultimate on his Switch.  Kid Icarus Uprising was fun stuff.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 17, 2020)

EvilJagaGenius said:


> Man I'd love to get one, but they've always been prohibitively expensive.  I wonder if the price will keep rising or drop now?
> 
> The best memory I have is my roommate letting me mess around with his when we weren't playing Smash Ultimate on his Switch.  Kid Icarus Uprising was fun stuff.


Check the online Nintendo store, they're still selling refurbished systems for as little as USD$50. For how long, I am not certain.


----------



## depaul (Sep 17, 2020)

So long 3DS. We've had wonderful moments together. Time flies


----------



## Sneethan (Sep 17, 2020)

Noooo

i wonder if pretendo will make it before nn gets terminated?

my favorite memory is the homebrew projects

-ctgp 7
-rverse
-wumiibo
Other than nn and the eshop, i dont think this affects me except i dont have to worry about my sun/moon save getting banned.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Sep 17, 2020)

Favorite Memory:When the 3DS was first announced and the new kind of 3D screen was a big deal,still think it was an impressive feat.

Favorite Game:Xenoblade Chronicles even if it's a port.


----------



## LeeNose (Sep 17, 2020)

I feel so conflicted, StreetPass was part of my morning routine. Checking the "streetpasses" I've gotten, playing the games and comparing scores with my girlfriend. 2015-2017 we did this every morning. 3D Land made me give 3D World a chance, which is one of my all-time favourite Nintendo games. It's a meh system but a fine ending to the Nintendo DS era.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 17, 2020)

This is really unfortunate; I LOVE the New 3DS XL, and in quite a few ways it's a better system than the Switch - better UI, Virtual Console, backwards-compatibility, a lot more high-quality games, absolute ease of installing and running homebrew...sigh.

I just hope they don't shut down the 3DS eShop any time soon...though they already crippled the ability to actually _buy_ things in Australia by removing the ability to add cash to your eShop wallet, a few years ago, instead requiring the customer to log into accounts.nintendo.com (which rarely works) or to set up a Switch profile linked to that account, and add funds that way.
Which means it's no longer possible to add just enough cash to buy something - if something costs $26, the customer has to add $20 and $10, and have $4 going to waste. Bleh - stupid.


----------



## tfocosta (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm sure it will be one of my favourite handheld systems for a long time! So cool! Glad I bought it back in 2013. 

Games I've played the most:
- MGS3
- Zelda games (all)
- Mario games (all)
- Luigi's Mansion I & II
- Dragon Ball games (all)
- Resident Evil games (all)
- Pokémon games (all)
- Dragon Quest games (all)
- Super Smash Bros
- Virtual Console (several classic titles)


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 17, 2020)

I played a lot of Pokémon X, Mario Kart 7, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Pokémon Omega Ruby, Resident Evil Revelations, Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition, Fire Emblem Awakening, Bravely Default, Pokémon Moon (before launch date ;D), Luigi's Mansion 2, Pokémon Ultra Moon, etc. 

I had a blast with my Nintendo 3DS XL Crimson Red and CFW.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 17, 2020)

You had to remind of Kid Icarus and how we still didn't get a sequel or even a port yet.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 17, 2020)

Well GBA SP and DS where better tbh.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 17, 2020)

@Prans The discontinuation is all regions, not just Japan.

Anyways, gonna miss seeing the 3ds in stores but there's still plenty of life left in the hacking/homebrew scene.
At least 1000/day are still doing so according to bruteforcemovable.com (seedminer site).


----------



## tfocosta (Sep 17, 2020)

zoogie said:


> @Prans The discontinuation is all regions, not just Japan.
> 
> Anyways, gonna miss seeing the 3ds in stores but there's still plenty of life left in the hacking/homebrew scene.
> At least 1000/day are still doing so according to bruteforcemovable.com (seedminer site).



Hope the 3DS hacking legacy continues for a long time!

Thanks for being one of the great minds that are keeping it alive!


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 17, 2020)

The hardware wasn't that great, the games were great though.


----------



## Shahaan (Sep 18, 2020)

Asia81 said:


> rip
> 3ds will soon be labeled as "retrogaming" that hurt...


Being Genuinely retro would take another 11 years so there's still a while before that happens


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

Prans said:


> what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?



Pokemon Sun & Moon.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 18, 2020)

Donkey Kong Returns and Star Fox were awesome in 3D.


----------



## Sathya (Sep 18, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Now you know how I felt when the Wii and Nintendo DS online services died in 2014 without previous warning.


yes... nintendo dosent care about us...
can you imagine when wiimmfi server is down........


NOooooooooooooooooooooooooo..............


----------



## Delerious (Sep 18, 2020)

Oh 3DS... you were off to such a rocky start, but you proved yourself worthy in the end. I am glad to have purchased you.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey Nintendo, can we have one more stability update, for old times sake.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

Delerious said:


> Oh 3DS... you were off to such a rocky start, but you proved yourself worthy in the end. I am glad to have purchased you.



Can't forget the old 3DS lacked an "airplane mode" so if you wanted to keep it offline it was bothersome. Plus unlike the DS it kind of raised privacy concerns. Oh and since it was also region locked... that contributed to make the console less popular compared to the DS.


----------



## Erencikefe (Sep 18, 2020)

Super Mario 3D Land is my favorite.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

The console isn't discontinued until online services shut down, and they haven't.


----------



## Asia81 (Sep 18, 2020)

Prans said:


> what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?


XY was so much underrated, I really loved them


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

dwain12435 said:


> The console isn't discontinued until online services shut down, and they haven't.



Pokemon already did so just give it like... a few months at most?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Quote from Nintendo: "The spokesperson added: "We currently have no plans to end any existing online services for the Nintendo 3DS family of systems. Online play and Nintendo eShop will continue to be available and it will be possible to access and redownload all previously purchased content in the foreseeable future."

EDIT: I read this online somewhere, I'm not 100% sure if it's true, so research it yourself.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

dwain12435 said:


> Quote from Nintendo: "The spokesperson added: "We currently have no plans to end any existing online services for the Nintendo 3DS family of systems. Online play and Nintendo eShop will continue to be available and it will be possible to access and redownload all previously purchased content in the foreseeable future."
> 
> EDIT: I read this online somewhere, I'm not 100% sure if it's true, so research it yourself.



Currently means "At this moment" that's basically the present. If we are lucky the service will last the rest of the year if we are not...


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nintendo: "The DS will be a third pillar of our presence, alongside the home console, and the Game Boy family"
Also Nintendo: _cancels every GB/C project a week later
_
Nintendo: "The 3DS is the future of portable gaming"
Also Nintendo: _cancels DS games instantly_
Also Nintendo: _makes non-3D device halfway in
_
Nintendo: "The Switch is not replacing home or handheld platforms"
Also Nintendo: _murders WiiU development_
Also Nintendo: _cancels majority of 3DS game dev_
Also Nintendo: _demands rushed Pokemon game with 1/10 of the polish it should've had_ "ENJOY SWORD AND SHIELD!" _$60 PER VERSION plus $30 per DLC episode, confirming pokedex opening by ransom measures_

<-- My face when


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

codezer0 said:


> Nintendo: _demands rushed Pokemon game with 1/10 of the polish it should've had_ "ENJOY SWORD AND SHIELD!" _$60 PER VERSION plus $30 per DLC episode, confirming pokedex opening by ransom measures_



Actually the Pokemon games was all Gamefreak. It was them who made the choice of the game gimmick being giant fights, if they had done something different they could have included way more Pokemon in the default game. 

Remember Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee came before Sword and Shield so they definitely had the CGI models of Kanto Pokemon already. 

It was also them who made Mew cost 50 bucks, the price of a whole new game (at the time) just to get Mew and even put a time limit, if you got the Pokeball thingie after the time limit forget Mew.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

it most likely is a tie between Stella Glow and Mario Kart 7 for me


Asia81 said:


> rip
> 3ds will soon be labeled as "retrogaming" that hurt...


not really, there is a period where consoles are considered obsolete before being retro, the 6th an 7th gen of home consoles fit perfectly into that category


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 18, 2020)

Damn. I knew it'd happen at some point, but it's all become so much more real now.



Prans said:


> In the wake of this news, what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?​


​This whole console has a special place in my heart. The old eShop music, spending too much time in Tomodachi Life, playing Smash 4 on the bus, then using my 3DS as a controller for the full Wii U version at friends' houses, all the fun I had with Pokemon Y and Super Mystery Dungeon, Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and reconnecting with my childhood with the Ocarina of Time remake, not even mentioning the Mii Plaza and the fun with stuff like Find Mii, and working with my friends to try to finish puzzles. There's just too many things for me to list. But, hey, it had a great run. I might find some people selling their old ones for chea locally and finally get to own an N3DS...


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Pokemon Y



Really? Compared to Black or White Pokemon Y and X were... like a downgrade.  And after Sun and Moon I just couldn't go back to Y and X. The fact you could not transfer Pokemon from it to Sun and Moon without Pokebank also meant zero motivation to play the games again.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 18, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Really? Compared to Black or White Pokemon Y and X were... like a downgrade.  And after Sun and Moon I just couldn't go back to Y and X. The fact you could not transfer Pokemon from it to Sun and Moon without Pokebank also meant zero motivation to play the games again.


It's a nostalgia thing. Going back to the games, I can see why people dislike it, but I still feel like it has this distinct energy of something new. Not to mention that I never played gen 5 until after 6 and 7. I went 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 5.. And still haven't played 8. I didn't like 7 because I felt like it was a tutorial the whole way through. My opinions are weird, I'm aware.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Really? Compared to Black or White Pokemon Y and X were... like a downgrade.  And after Sun and Moon I just couldn't go back to Y and X. The fact you could not transfer Pokemon from it to Sun and Moon without Pokebank also meant zero motivation to play the games again.


as someone with over 70 hours in x, i get you, but they are not bad games, they just could have been better, and while BW will run on a 3ds, it's a ds game


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 18, 2020)

RIP Nintendo 3DS. You were a good console.

*Note to all 3DS users:* You may want to buy whatever digital games are on your wish lists for the Wii U and 3DS _now_, in the event that Nintendo does a dumb thing like they did with the Wii.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 18, 2020)

"what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?"

Man, this was the first console that I could buy new and boxed with my own money and effort, which felt very satisfying, before it I bought an used DS Lite. I had it since launch and what a blast and journey through so many games it still is:

I could play all my DS games since day 1.

The first time I fully played Ocarina of Time, the improved visuals and the 3D effect felt like the future.
Mario Kart 7 and Mario 3D Land where such huge steps forward compared to their DS predecesors.
All the good game library it has still enjoyable to this date.
Many hours spent with friends in AC:NL
Met the Monster Hunter games and got addicted to them, still playing them today.

And most importantly: One of the best scenes, specially on the "new" model with all its emulators and homebrew, is a tiny All in One retro machine in the palm of your hand.

I will really miss that feeleing this console gave me with every announcement, I can't feel the same hype I had back then anymore with current gen consoles for some reason.


----------



## Sundree (Sep 18, 2020)

The 3ds getting discontinued is a little bit of existential crisis material for me, I know I might be projecting a bit much, but the 3ds getting discontinued is like a physical barrier that prevents me from going back to my child-hood. Like it's officially the end of that era of my life, and I don't know how to feel about that.

I'll never forget all the friends I've made along the way throughout my years playing ac:nl, or when me and the boys were fighting several gore magala's at once in MH4U.

Edit: Oh yeah, Fire Emblem. That series had a profound impact on me.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

Memerz1 said:


> The 3ds getting discontinued is a little bit of existential crisis material for me, I know I might be projecting a bit much, but the 3ds getting discontinued is like a physical barrier that prevents me from going back to my child-hood. Like it's officially the end of that era of my life, and I don't know how to feel about that.
> 
> I'll never forget all the friends I've made along the way throughout my years playing ac:nl, or when me and the boys were fighting several gore magala's at once in MH4U.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, Fire Emblem. That series had a profound impact on me.



The console lasted almost a decade and unlike the Wii and DS losing their online services, we had previous warning from at least last year.

It may hurt but it happens. You can do some stuff if you have an extra 3DS like Stresspass and junk. 

What is impossible to forgive is Gamefreak pulling the plug on Pokemon online services just the next year after Ultra Sun and Moon that's worse than what happened with Black and White 2.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 18, 2020)

RIP best nintendo handheld ever. I mean, you can play 3ds, native ds, native gba, snes emulation, gbc emulation with this thing. I probably will never sell mine.


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 18, 2020)

Damn ... It hurts a little, didn't expected that. I almost feel like I should buy a new one before it ends


----------



## Xalusc (Sep 18, 2020)

Big F for what was probably the best handheld of all time


----------



## Coto (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you Ninty. Also thanks Iwata-san! I know you hated the DS concept at first but then you could make true the long-awaited 3D platform Nintendo wanted to do for decades!


----------



## USUKDecks (Sep 18, 2020)

This not only is the end of 3ds/2ds but it is the end of the "game boy" evolution which is really what all of nintendo's dedicated handheld's have been. 

From Gameboy to gameboy color, advanced, DS, DSi, 2ds and 3ds and all the variants of all these systems and everything in between, nintendo since GB's inception has always had a handheld available through every generation and pretty much all of these Gameboy evolved devices sold very well. 

The switch doesn't count as it is a console (evolved from the wii U) and the lite is just a stripped down version of it.

But this MORE SO is really the end of the dedicated handheld console in general. Which goes back from the later 70's like with Coleco's Electronic Quarterback for example. 

We all knew this was coming as smart devices are capable of more and more especially with gaming, emulation...etc it just didn't/doesn't make sense to have dedicated handhelds anymore. So after 40+yrs, this piece of tech... in all its iterations... from the 3ds, to gameboys, to atari lynx, neo geo portable, psp, vita, sega game gear  and countless others ... has finished its run. 

Thanks to nitty for this and all their other dedicated handhelds through the decades and to the manufactures of all those other ones through all the years (good and bad  ) 

 ...  an era of gaming tech that now becomes a victim of progress and will live only in history.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 19, 2020)

USUKDecks said:


> .. an era of gaming tech that now becomes a victim of progress and will live only in history.


They used to say the same about games on 2D, time proved them wrong.  

While is true the Switch is not the 3DS direct successor, being more of a portable Wii U, is still an amazing portable console that you can also use on TV.   

The 3DS/2DS, thanks to hacking, will last a while more even without new games.  Is a shame we will lose the online services but save for Pokemon and Animal Crossing I have never used that much.


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Sep 19, 2020)

USUKDecks said:


> This not only is the end of 3ds/2ds but it is the end of the "game boy" evolution which is really what all of nintendo's dedicated handheld's have been.
> 
> From Gameboy to gameboy color, advanced, DS, DSi, 2ds and 3ds and all the variants of all these systems and everything in between, nintendo since GB's inception has always had a handheld available through every generation and pretty much all of these Gameboy evolved devices sold very well.
> 
> ...



I think this is what stings for me.  I hate the thought that there's no place for handheld consoles anymore, because it seems like the only thing to replace it is the Switch and cellphones.  The Switch has shortcomings which have been detailed above.  Phones, to be charitable, are riddled with ads, microtransactions, shovelware, and crappy controls.  I enjoy a small screen that doesn't broadcast to the world, a pair of headphones, lying in bed with a good game.  I don't want to see that legacy die.

I saw in an earlier post that in a few years the 3DS will be considered retro gaming.  Maybe the entire concept of handhelds is retro now.  It would explain why most new handhelds we see are emulation machines, and it's fitting that a popular use of 3DSs is converting them into homebrew and emulation devices.

Ah, I'm gonna grab one of these before they go extinct.


----------



## KimKong (Sep 19, 2020)

Had to happen sometime, I guess.. A bit sad though..

_Favorite game / 3ds moments?_ 
Hmm.. 
*Monster Hunter* games and *Inchworm *animations..!!
But also, of course, *TWiLightMenu++*


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 19, 2020)

Sad to hear. Had just commented on a video at 4am this morning telling the story of how I played the 3ds on release day in a GAME store and was sold but ordered from Asda (wal mart equivalent) to save £30 thinking I'd be able to go the store same day I ordered and pick up but that wasn't the case and I had to wait a week for delivery to he store even tho they had them in stock.

Great system but could of been better. No call of duty, no GTA, only one wrestling game. Still 1 of the all time greats and thanks to all the hackers that made the 3ds a fun console for me & many others.


Edit: No Nintendo, this isn't a reason to turn either 3DS or WiiU's online off, leave them running.


----------



## HEADBOY (Sep 19, 2020)

Kid Icarus Uprising was definitely one of the best 3DS games I played, I know this is a bit mixed between Sonic fans but Lost World was actually an overall great game. I'm mad my screw is stripped on my Old 3DS so I couldn't repair the trigger (got it two months after launch).


----------



## grey72 (Sep 19, 2020)

Its a massive stretch now but I hope the 3DS successor that was rumored a while back will see the light of day. There's no replacing handhelds and the switch is just too big.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 19, 2020)

don't fear as the pretendo network is shaping up nicely (still no release but a lot of progress has been made only thing is nintendo's move on that weither or not a C&D will be issued (even though it's clean room RE'ing they could still be a dick and shut it down) which will piss off an entire fanbase and hopefully convert some to anti nintendo side


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 19, 2020)

Best game on 3DS?
Final Fantasy Theatrhythm: Curtain Call, if not the best game period.


----------



## goldensun87 (Sep 20, 2020)

LOL, so much for "continuing to release games for 3DS".  Also, is it true that Pokemon X/Y/OR/AS/S/M/US/UM online is shut down?


----------



## Naendow (Sep 20, 2020)

It's probably time to collect network traffic of online games. Who knows how long the official servers will be online anymore? :/


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 20, 2020)

goldensun87 said:


> Also, is it true that Pokemon X/Y/OR/AS/S/M/US/UM online is shut down?


No. Don't know who you heard that from, but that's horribly false. Only thing that's been killed off is the Global Link, online services still work fine.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 20, 2020)

Oof.

Good thing I just bought a refurbished N2DSXL from them. Came in just a couple days before this announcement. At least they're still on the North American store. I heard Europe is SoL though.


----------



## FONZD (Sep 20, 2020)

The 3DS hack was the main reason I joined this site and his amazing community. I just regret the toxicity of the switch one.
Ahh Good old days...


----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 20, 2020)

this is really sad, i have so many great memories with the 3ds.


----------



## USUKDecks (Sep 20, 2020)

raxadian said:


> They used to say the same about games on 2D, time proved them wrong.



I've been around since the 70's and never have heard that being said about 2d games. Also, what we are talking about here is NOT the medium its the *tech *the medium is played on. So making that comparison is apples to oranges. 2D games will never go away and any shred of common sense will tell anybody that. They are like simple low budget movies. With all the tech and big budget movies that exist, we still get simple low budget movies that with good writing, directing and acting can put many of those ridiculous high production movies to shame.

2D games are the same... a simple (or extravagant) well made, interesting, fun 2D game can still be successful and that will always be the case.

But many of the pieces of TECH that play 2D games like:  snes, nes, genesis, all the Atari systems....etc etc those are long gone and the occasional "mini" release to cash in on nostalgia, doesn't count. That's what's being discussed here, not the medium. 

The dedicated handheld console IS gone, It joins the VCR, the laser disc player, cassette players, 8-track players, the floppy disc drive ...and many more examples of a platform that a medium is played on that has fallen to progress. The video game and or style of video game... that medium itself is something different and it continues of course.


----------



## IcedOutBart (Sep 21, 2020)

I bought my first red 3ds when i moved to Pittsburgh Pennsylvania back in 2012....I bought mario kart 7 and ocarina of time 3ds never forget playing those 2 games in the winter time after the holidays. Good times man it will be the one of the best handhelds of all time modded or not.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

USUKDecks said:


> I've been around since the 70's and never have heard that being said about 2d games.



Back on the era when a lot of games tried (and a lot of them failed) the 3D leap that was something that was said. How games on 3D CGI were the future and so on. Time however proved people still wanted and liked games on 2D. 

Heck the main reason the Sega Saturn was so hard to program for was because they didn't want to add a 3D video card and so they added a second processor instead. 

The Nintendo 64 was made with 3D games in mind, same for the Playstation.

One videogame console generation later and suddenly 2D games were cool again.

Note, on PCs that also happened, hence why Lucas Arts tried to make their point and click games on 3D.


----------



## Naster (Sep 21, 2020)

Prans said:


> In the wake of this news, what's your favorite 3DS game/memory?



Guess it’s Super Mario 3D Land and Link Between Worlds. Too bad they didn’t had a good sequels for 3DS.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2020)

Alteast everyone isn't calling it the DS Switch, like the "gameboy ds", when they dropped the gb(a) line, 


RIP NDS 2004-2020


----------



## raxadian (Sep 21, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Alteast everyone isn't calling it the DS Switch, like the "gameboy ds", when they dropped the gb(a) line,
> 
> 
> RIP NDS 2004-2020



The Nintendo DS fat and lite could play GBA games.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2020)

raxadian said:


> The Nintendo DS fat and lite could play GBA games.




The Wii can play gamecube games, it's still a wii, not a gamecube


----------



## raxadian (Sep 22, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> The Wii can play gamecube games, it's still a wii, not a gamecube



Are you saying the Gameboy Color was a Color not a Gameboy?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 22, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Are the saying the Gameboy Color was a Color not a Gameboy?



By this logic, my n3dsxl is an atari 2600, because I can play vcs games on it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> By this logic, my n3dsxl is an atari 2600, because I can play vcs games on it


 what chad says


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

RIP... Time goes on


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 22, 2020)

I've had some really good times with my 3DS one of my favorite moments with my 3DS was the ambassador program where we got 10 free NES games & 10 free GBA games. I gotta go out & buy a replacement 2DS XL before they're gone. The only reason why the death of the 3DS doesn't sting as bad for me is because of the Switch Lite.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 23, 2020)

rip 3ds
it was a console i really wanted


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> rip 3ds
> it was a console i really wanted


...you can still get it, you know


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2020)

all those unstable 3ds rolling off the assembly line, just waiting for that all important update.  <sigh>


----------

